# Gesshin Uraku and Kagero Reviews



## drpartagas (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone have an opinion on the Uraku and Kajero knives?

Are they kitchen worthy knives?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think they are both excellent value for the money. Gesshin Uraku comes in stainless or white steel, personally I opt for carbon because I sharpen my own knives and carbon steel is easier to sharpen and to thin. It's one of the knives that gets recommended as an intro to japanese knives a lot. Not too thin or brittle. Personally I would thin it a bit behind the edge

Kagero is more expensive, but not that expensive if you look at what others charge for powdered steels. 

I definitely recommend giving Jon a call if you have a hard time deciding. He's insightful in the way only a chef who has actually used knives would be. If you are new to sharpening, make sure to ask to have it sharpened before shipping, so you can see what the knife's full potential is. The reason is most japanese knives just have a rudimentary edge, it's left up to the user to sharpen as they prefer.


----------

